# Looks like we caught one.....



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

My bees did not make it through winter and fall. Pretty sure a couple hives. Were robbed out by other bees. Anyway I baited up all my old boxes with a lil lemongrass. At one point over the past month all my boxes had scout bees. I hadn’t looked at the hives for a few days and Saturday I noticed a lot of bee activity. Then after watching the bees for a while I started noticing some drones in the bee activity. Then thisn yesterday I noticed the bees seemed to be more on a mission instead of bouncing off the front of the hive. They seemed to fly in and fly out. As I watched them I noticed a couple bees with pollen. Today they seemed to bring in even more pollen. I’ve been told that once the swarm starts to bring in pollen they have set up home and are raising young. Fingers crossed. I had some bees lined up to buy but then the corona thing happened and I got laid off, so some free bees sure would hit the spot


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Put some feed to them.

Congratulations


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Good you got a swarm, sure in your climate you don't need feed. bet fruit trees are in bloom and possiable dandlions.

Al


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Caught a swarm at the Beehouse. I had removed some bees from there two years ago. I put up a box on side of house. The homeowner called today there was a beard of bees hanging from the box. By the time I made it over they had all moved in. He said he was about to work on his truck and all of the sudden he said it sounded like a motor as they came in on the swarm box


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Glad to hear you got one. 
Bees not doing much here as it has been 20F below normal and lots of high winds. once it warms up to day will make the rounds to see if any are needing syrup.
Dandelions are starting to bloom and the maple trees.

Al


----------



## Bear-WV (Sep 24, 2013)

Congrats on catching the swarm. I know from experience how exciting it can be when you have lost all your bees and all of a sudden you have a nice swarm drop right in your lap and the rush of excitement it can cause.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

RonTgottagoat said:


> My bees did not make it through winter and fall. Pretty sure a couple hives. Were robbed out by other bees. Anyway I baited up all my old boxes with a lil lemongrass. At one point over the past month all my boxes had scout bees. I hadn’t looked at the hives for a few days and Saturday I noticed a lot of bee activity. Then after watching the bees for a while I started noticing some drones in the bee activity. Then thisn yesterday I noticed the bees seemed to be more on a mission instead of bouncing off the front of the hive. They seemed to fly in and fly out. As I watched them I noticed a couple bees with pollen. Today they seemed to bring in even more pollen. I’ve been told that once the swarm starts to bring in pollen they have set up home and are raising young. Fingers crossed. I had some bees lined up to buy but then the corona thing happened and I got laid off, so some free bees sure would hit the spot


you can feed if you want. if they don't need it they won't use it. can't hurt one way or the other.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice to see u @alleyyooper


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

We have bees in our chimney. They don't bother us. Every once in a while we have to use the other door because they are swarming, or just being excitable bees. 

Only been stung a few times. Usually when it is just barely too cold and they lose altitude, or the other day when one got caught in my shirt sleeve. That one still itches.

Last year I was out in the pasture and it sounded like a jet engine started up. Looked above the house and it was a huge cloud of bees. 3 minutes later, they were gone. Our "hive" usually swarms every other year or so. This looks to be one of those years with the early spring and good weather.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

All of us need a bee grinder.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

That would be the bees knees. I wonder what those taste like.


----------

